# Graphics Contest #45: Toby!



## horseplaypen

TOBY!

On November 5th, England is celebrating Guy Fawkes Night. Well, we thought that might be a bit of an obscure holiday for those catforum members from outside of the UK, so instead we will have a slightly modified theme celebrating jolly old England, since Toby is of course a proper British gentlecat. If you would like to do a Guy Fawkes theme that would be lovely, or anything else falling under the general theme of England.


















Graphic Contest rules

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Toby must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450 x 600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until Nov 10.

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

One submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## melysion

Cool . I can't wait to see the entries


----------



## marie73

What an excellent picture to start with! :luv


----------



## Megan1216

Awesome choice. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## felis

Hooray!! Couldnt choose a better topic! I love England and everything there!  That's why I can't wait to go there in January!
This time I went for general topic of England and not Guy Fawkes night - hope that's OK... Lots of fun doing it. 










_The verse's from Stone Marmot's song Toby The Wonder Cat._


----------



## Leazie

Felis- wonderful job!


----------



## horseplaypen

felis, that's awesome! It's like a giant Tobzilla. And I love the little kitty T's in the text.


----------



## kitkat

Hey it's Catzilla! Great job


----------



## Megan1216

Awesome Felis!


----------



## Megan1216

At first, I wasn't gonna enter 'cause I couldn't come up with anything. But, then I rememberd, the 101 & 102 Dalmations were from London I believe. So, this is the best I could come up with!


----------



## DesnBaby

Cute Megan!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

here is my try salutes to the GentleCat Toby


----------



## Megan1216

Thank you, Des!  

Donna, very cute!


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome Megan.


----------



## felis

Megan and Donna, those are sutch cute entries! Adorable!


----------



## melysion

Cool entries. 

Heres mine


----------



## Jeanie

Hail, Brittania! I didn't know you did graphics, Alllie! Good job! Donna too! Nice surprises!


----------



## Megan1216

Very cute!


----------



## kitkat

Good luck to all that entered. I'll lock this one up so look for the voting thread soon :wink:


----------

